# ماهو التناول ؟



## joeseph.jesus (22 مايو 2012)

بحثت كثيرا عن معني التناول حتي استطيع فهمه ولكن لم اجد مايفهمني ؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 مايو 2012)

*الكلام فى الإنجيل عن التناول تجده فى :

1 -- أهمية التناول : إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح السادس : 48 إلى آخره --- [إن لم تأكلوا جسد إبن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه فليس لكم حياة فيكم ، من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى فله حياة أبدية وانا أقيمه فى اليوم الأخير لأن جسدى مأكل حق ودمى مشرب حق ، من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى يثبت فىَّ وأنا فيه ] يو6 : 53 - 54

2 --- التطبيق العملى فى ليلة العشاء الربانى : -- [خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدى .. . هذا هو دمى الذى للعهد الجديد الذى يسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا] مت 26 : 26 - 28 وغيره من البشارات 

3 ---- خطورة التهاون فيه :-- [من أكل هذا الخبز أو شرب كأس الرب بدون إستحقاق يكون مجرماً فى جسد الرب ودمه] 1كو 11: 27


++++++++ ويوجد كتيب عن هذه الآية الأخيرة ، رابطه هو : 


الإنجيل يجيب – 2 – التناول بإستحقاق

http://www.4shared.com/********/I6i8uHVq/__online.html?#
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 مايو 2012)

سؤال رائع واجابة مفيدة جدا شكرا للسائلة وللمجيب


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 مايو 2012)

انا قرات و بجد مش فاهم 

يعني انا باكل ايه حد يفهمني


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 مايو 2012)

*تقصد قرأت ماذا ؟

فقد أعطيتك شواهد من الإنجيل 

كما أعطيتك رابط لكتيب 

فهل قرأتها كلها ، أم ماذا !!!!

وإسمحلى أسأل : هل حضرتك متعمد أم ليس بعد 

*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 مايو 2012)

*التناول يعطى الإنسان حصانة ضد الخطية**.
**          غذاء الجسد يعطية صحة ومناعة وحصانة ضد الجراثيم والميكروبات التي تهاجمه، 



كذلك التناول 

من جسد المسيح ودمه      الاقدسين يعطى الروح مناعة وحصانه ضد جراثيم الخطية وحروب الشيطان ولذات الجسد      فيحيا الإنسان غالبا منتصرا في جهاده الروحي.


 والمرنم يقول "ترتب قدامى مائدة      تجاة مضايقى" (مز 23: 5) 



وهى نبوة عن مائدة التناول وفائدتها في النصرة على      الاعداء المضايقين. *
​


----------



## aymonded (22 مايو 2012)

سلام لشخصك العزيز في الرب، المقصود تناول جسد ابن الله الحي القائم من الأموات، الذي لاهوته لم ينفصل عن ناسوته لحظة واحده ولا طرفه عين، تتناول بسر لا ينطق به ومجيد غير قابل للشرح والتفسير من الناحية المادية الفكرية ولا يُعاين إلا بالدخول في هذا السرّ العظيم والتنوال منه فيتم فيه الاتحاد بالرب سراً، وكل ما تأكل منه تنال قوة وغفران وتزداد اتحاداً بشخصه العظيم، لأنه سرّ غير قابل للفحص البشري على مستوى الفكر ولا الفلسفة، لأن شرحه يوقعنا في انقسامات بل وقد تصل لهرطقات وفصل لاهوت عن ناسوت أو الدخول في مهاترات كثيره لا تُفيد أحد قط، لذلك نلتزم بكلام الرب نفسه ونؤمن به فقط بلا فحص لأنه هو نفسه لم يشرح ولم يقل شيئاً سوى :
وفيما هم يأكلون أخذ يسوع الخبز وبارك وكسر وأعطى التلاميذ وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي (متى 26: 26)
وفيما هم يأكلون أخذ يسوع خبزاً وبارك وكسر وأعطاهم وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي (مرقس 14: 22)
وأخذ خبزاً وشكر وكسر وأعطاهم قائلاً هذا هو جسدي الذي يبذل عنكم أصنعوا هذا لذكري (لوقا 22: 19)
وشكر فكسر وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي المكسور لأجلكم أصنعوا هذا لذكري (1كورنثوس 11: 24)
وبعد ذلك أخذ الكأس التي مزجها من عصير الخمر والماء قائلاً:
لأن هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يُسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا (متى 26: 28)
وقال لهم هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يُسفك من أجل كثيرين (مرقس 14: 24)

*أصنعوا هذا لذكري **άνάμνησις*​ *Άνάμνησις** - **anamnesis*​ 

+ لنا أن نعرف أن الكلمة اليونانية *άνάμνησις*  تفيد معنى يصعب أن يوجد في أي لغة، مثل الإنجليزية أو العربية أو أي لغة  أخرى، إذ أن المفردات اللغوية لهذه اللغات لا تُعطي المعنى الحقيقي الدقيق  لما تعنيه الكلمة اليونانية 

ففي اللغة الإنجليزية على سبيل المثال: هناك كلمات مثل : Memorial تذكار أو remembrance  تذكار أو ذكرى، وهي تُفيد بالنسبة لنا مفهوماً حسب المنطق العقلي، أنه أمر  يدل على أنه وقع في الماضي ولم يبقى منه سوى ذكرى تبقى متعلقة بذاكرة  الإنسان أو بذاكرة التاريخ، بمعنى مباشر أنه أحداث ماضية قد انتهت ، وطبعاً  نفس المعنى في اللغة العربية ...
وطبعاً لشيوع هذا  المعنى تُرجمت الكلمة اليونانية بكلمة ( ذكرى ) وأصبحت تأخذ نفس المفهوم  للكلمة الإنجليزية، بل وامتد المعنى ليشمل جميع اللغات المعروفة ...

ولكن الكلمة اليونانية في الكتاب المقدس (*άνάμνησις*) فهي على عكس هذا المعنى، إذ تعني " استحضار حدث ما أمام الله كان قد وقع في الماضي، ولكن لازال فعله وأثرة ممتداً في الزمان الحاضر كما هو بكل اتساعه "

*ولنلخص معنى هذه الكلمة كما قصدها الله في هذه النقاط السريعة :* 
*(أ)* هذه الكلمة ليست بالمعنى الدارج المشهور للجميع، مجرد ذكرى، ولكنها في الترجمة الأصلية تُستخدم في الأعمال التي تخص الله وجده، وتُعَّبر عن حدوث " صلة شخصية " على وجه خاص بين الإنسان والله.

*(ب)* ومعناها على وجه الخصوص – كما قصد الرب منها – *هو استعلان وظهور عمل الرب إلى أن يُستعلَّن الرب نفسه في اليوم الأخير* ( المجيء الثاني )

*(جـ)* أصنعوا هذا ( τούτο ποιέιτε )
ليست من الكلمات العادية التي تدخل ضمن الحديث العادي أو التعبير الشخصي، لكنها اصطلاح طقسي ليتورجي وذلك بحسب ورودها واستخدامها في الطقس القديم:
1- وتصنع κάι ποιήσεις لهرون وبنية هكذا بحسب كل ما أمرتك ( خر29: 35 )
2- هكذا تصنع ποιήσεις للثور الواحد ( عدد 15: 11 )

وهناك آيات كثيرة جداً خاصة بالطقس الذبائحي فيها نفس اللفظة؛ ومن هنا يتبين بوضوح شديد أن كلمة { *أصنعوا هذا* } هي اصطلاح مستخدم في الطقس للتعبير عن ( تكرار الطقس ) وعن ( قانونيته ).
وطبعا كما قلنا في معنى الإفخارستيا - كما ذكرنا على صفحات المنتدى - إن  ذبيحة المسيح واحده وقدمت مره واحده ( ولا تتكرر ) إنما في القداس نستمد  نفس القوة من نفس ذات الذبيحة الواحدة الغير منقسمة أو المتغيرة، لأنها  ليست ذبيحة عادية، بل هي ذبيحة ابن الله الحي الكلمة المتجسد، التي ذبيحته  تفوق الزمن وتمتد لتغطيه كله وتصير لكل واحد قوة غفران مستمر وتجديد دائم  وحياة لنفسه لا تنقطع.

*(د)* لقد أصبح مفهوم [ أصنعوا هذا لذكري ] في الكتاب المقدس وعند آباء الكنيسة منذ القرن الأول، هوَّ أن يُقيموا  هذا الطقس السري من الوليمة المسيانيه الذي يختص بالجسد المبذول والدم  المسفوك للرب، حتى بواسطة هذه الذبيحة أمام الله يكون لنا هذا واسطة ( لذكر) المسيح الرب لدى الآب كل حين، إذ بهذا ( الذكر) يكون لنا دالة وقبول أمام الله وصفح عن الآثام وغفران الخطايا.

*(هـ)* *عموماً نجد أن الإفخارستيا هي (**άνάμνησις**) أي **أنامنسيس **لعمل المسيح الخلاصي الحاضر الآن بكل مجده معنا في معنى قدسي سري **sacramental**  لا يزال مستمراً وعاملاً في كل الأجيال لأنه فوق كل زمان، غير خاضع للزمن  أو ممكن يبطل مع الزمان لأن عمل الله متسع جداً ويفوق كل فحص وأدراك* وفكر وفلسفة.

*(و)* نجد أن كلمة تذكار،  لا تختص بتذكار العشاء الأخير الذي كان مع الرسل القديسين وحسب، وإنما  تعني معنى شامل متسع، يشمل كل عمل المسيح – له المجد – إذ هو تذكار موته  وقيامته معاً، ويعتبر التذكار الليتورجي ( أي سرّ الإفخارستيا ) هو بصخة Pascha = فصح 
والفصح لم ولن يكن تذكاراً لآلام ربنا يسوع المسيح، ولا لقيامته فقط، بل للاثنين معاً في آنٍ واحد.  أي تذكار: " المسيح الذي مات بل بالحري قام أيضاً " الذي " وضع حياته  ليأخذها أيضاً "، الذي " مات من أجل خطايانا، وأُقيم من أجل تبريرنا "*
وباختصار هو عيد الفداء الذي لنا، وعيد الفداء متجدد لنا كل يوم، لأن ربنا  يسوع مات مرة واحدة وقام، وهذا الفعل يسري لنا كقوة تمتد أثارها كل يوم  وبنفس ذات القوة.
*
أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك المحبوب في الرب، النعمة معك​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 مايو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *تقصد قرأت ماذا ؟
> 
> فقد أعطيتك شواهد من الإنجيل
> 
> ...


انا قرات الكتب دي و ماقدرتش افهم يعني ايه 

لا لم اتعمد بعد 



AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *التناول يعطى الإنسان حصانة ضد الخطية**.
> **          غذاء الجسد يعطية صحة ومناعة وحصانة ضد الجراثيم والميكروبات التي تهاجمه،
> 
> 
> ...


يعني الخبز و الخمر بمثابة الدم و الجسد للرب يسوع صح ؟

و لكن اين يتم التناول ده ؟


----------



## aymonded (22 مايو 2012)

وأحب أقول لك كلمة أخيرة للتدقيق لكي لا تصغي لمن يريد ان يشتت إيمانك أو تدخل في مهاترات تتعبك ومجادلات ليس لها معنى :
إن المسيح - له المجد - واحدٌ لا ينقسم، ولا يُقسَّم إلى لاهوت أو إلى ناسوت، ولا يمكن أن نفصل أو نحدد ما هو لاهوت أو ما هو ناسوت، المسيح - له المجد - هو كلمة الله المتجسد، فهو الله المتحد بالناسوت بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير بسرّ لا يُنطق به، وهو في العشاء الرباني، وفي الكنيسة، وعن يمين الآب، هو هو بذاته المسيح الواحد غير المنفصل أو المجزأ إلى لاهوت وناسوت. وهذا هو تعليم الكنيسة الارثوذكسية على مر العصور.

فالدم على المذبح  ليس ذلك السائل المركب من الخلايا الحية الموجودة في أنسجة الجسم، والذي  يقال طبياً إنه يوجد على الأقل احتياطي منه، قدره كيلو جرام في الطحال.  ولكن الدم على المذبح هو دم ابن الله الحي في صورة خمر ممزوج بماء ولكنه هو الحياة !!!

والجسد على المذبح ليس هو الانسجة  والعظام وما فيها من تركيبات الكيمياء الحيوية والعضوية وما إليه حسب شرح  الأطباء، ولكن الجسد هو جسد شخص المسيح الله الكلمة المتجسد القائم من الأموات  بكل مجده الفائق، وهو القيامة والحياة. 

ولذلك فإن أكل الجسد وشرب الدم إن شئنا أن نستعمل تعبيرات المسيح نفسه - له المجد - والرسول القديس بولس، هو بكل يقين الاشتراك في حياة المسيح. إن الكتاب المقدس في صورته البسيطة الواضحة لا يعطينا أكثر من ذلك. 

فنحن لا نتناول جزء من الذبيحة على أساس اننا نأخذ قطعة من رب المجد ( حاشا هذا تجديف  )؛ وهذا تقسيم - في منتهى الجسارة والتعالي - للمسيح الواحد الغير منقسم  قط، لأن عظمة منه لا تُكسر، لأنه واحد لا يُقسم لعدة أجزاء، فحتى لو  الكاهن قسم الجسد، فهو لا يقطع ويفصل المسيح الواحد ويعطي لكل متناول جزء  من رب المجد غير المتجزأ أو منفصل، هذا الانقسام يكون في البشر ومفهومهم  القاموسي والفلسفي، فالكنيسة سمته تقسيم وليس تقطيع أو انفصال لكي لا يذهب الذهن للمعنى القاموسي للكلمة، فكل من يتناول يأخذ رب المجد بشخصه كاملاً متحداً به بشخصه الإلهي الممجد، نائلاً قوة حياته ليُحيه ... ( من يأكلني يحيا بي )

وكل من يحاول الوصول إلى نظرة كتابية تؤيد مذهبه أو فكره الخاص في العشاء  الرباني من شكل أو ملامح جسد أو ما هية التحويل الذي يحدث على وجه الدقه، أو شرح تفاصيل  لاهوت أو ناسوت  سيخرج حتماً عن الإيمان المستقيم ويرتقي فوق مستواه  البشري ويشرح ما لا يعنيه أو يفهمه؛ لأنه سرّ إلهي فائق، نستشعره بقوة  الحياة الأبدية وسريانها فينا حينما نقرب ونتناول بإيمان واعي ليكون لنا  شركه مع الله بالاتحاد بشخص الكلمة المتجسد ...
وليس في الكتاب المقدس تعليم يمكن أن يُقدِّم بشكل يقيني إلاَّ أننا نشترك في جسد المسيح له المجد كما يقول الرسول بولس في 1 كورنثوس 10.
لذلك عندما يناول الكاهن المتقدم لينال هذا السر العظيم الذي للتقوى يقول وهو يضع الجسد في فم المتناول وأيضاً حينما يُعطي الدم: [ يُعطى خلاصاً وغفراناً للخطايا وحياة أبدية ]... النعمة معك​


----------



## aymonded (22 مايو 2012)

المسيح حررني قال:


> انا قرات الكتب دي و ماقدرتش افهم يعني ايه
> لا لم اتعمد بعد
> 
> يعني الخبز و الخمر بمثابة الدم و الجسد للرب يسوع صح ؟
> و لكن اين يتم التناول ده ؟



آها أنت لم تعتمد بعد، *باعتذر ليك لأني كتبت على أساس أنك مسيحي أو تعمدت*، عموماً يا جميل بعد المعمودية ستنال تعليم عن الإفخارستيا (أي سرّ التناول) وستستنير بالروح وستفهم السرّ، فقط صلي وانتظر المعمودية وحينها سيُفتح ذهنك للتعليم وتفهم القصد وتدخل في هذا السرّ العظيم الذي للحياة والتقوى، أقبل مني كل تقدير لشخصك العزيز، النعمة معك
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 مايو 2012)

*ما دمت لم تتعمد بعد ، فسر الطريق خطوة خطوة

أما التناول ، فهو يأتى بعد المعمودية ، وهو سر إلهى ليس لنا أن نفحصه ، بل نعيشه ، وبمعايشته نكتشف قوته وفاعليته 

فإبدأ بالخطوة الأولى ، وهى الإيمان بربنا يسوع المسيح الله المتجسد 

ثم تأتى الخطوة الثانية وهى المعمودية المقدسة

ثم بعد ذلك تأتى هذه الخطوة الثالثة وهى التناول ، من أجل دوام الثبات فى المسيح وإستمرارية حياتنا فيه 

فسر خطوة خطوة ، لئلا تتعرقل خطواتك ، فهكذا الحياة الطبيعية 

*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 مايو 2012)

موضوع يشرح سر التناول

*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96858


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 مايو 2012)

شكرا علي مساعدتكم 

ربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## aymonded (22 مايو 2012)

المسيح حررني قال:


> شكرا علي مساعدتكم
> ربنا يعوض تعبكم



ويفرح قلبك ويغمرك بملئ سلامه ويهبك قوة الاستناره واستعلان مجده في قلبك يا أروع أخ حلو محبوب الله والقديسين، كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين فآمين
​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (23 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> ويفرح قلبك ويغمرك بملئ سلامه ويهبك قوة الاستناره واستعلان مجده في قلبك يا أروع أخ حلو محبوب الله والقديسين، كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين فآمين
> ​



ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (29 أبريل 2014)

المسيح حررني قال:


> ربنا يباركك



ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب وباعتذر لأن الرد جه متأخر قوي لأني وجدت ردك اليوم صدفة فرديت، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، كن معافي
​


----------

